# Space shuttle blows up over Texas



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2003)

> CAPE CANAVERAL, FLA - The space shuttle Columbia blew up over Texas and crashed on Saturday morning as it headed for a planned landing. The seven-member crew was killed.


More info at http://cbc.ca/storyview/MSN/2003/02/01/shuttle_exp030201

cnn.com also has the story.

Our hearts go out to the families of the crew.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have no words- time to lower the flag.


----------



## yilisifu (Feb 1, 2003)

Their families will be in my prayers.  Heroes, every one.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2003)

We all sat and watched CNN for a while. It's terribly sobering.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2003)

Another horrible tragedy again.:asian:


----------



## Abbax8 (Feb 1, 2003)

It was hard to believe at first. Their families will be remebered in my families prayers.

                                                            Peace
                                                                Dennis


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

:wah::barf::wah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2003)

Seig and I are sitting here watching CNN .. Our hearts go out to the 7 Brave Astronaut's and their families.


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

*******S! 


That does it!   We should move Cape Canaveral to Baghdad, after we turn the entire country into a fu**ing launch pad!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 1, 2003)

My Buddy called me, I had woke up late and was trying to get to class on time. Was in shock when I heard. GOD be with the crew and their families.    
Bob


----------



## J-kid (Feb 1, 2003)

my god


----------



## Elfan (Feb 1, 2003)

It was a shock when I woke up this morning, its been a long time since a news story really caught me off guard and shocked me like that.

*sigh*


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> ********S!
> 
> 
> That does it!   We should move Cape Canaveral to Baghdad, after we turn the entire country into a fu**ing launch pad! *



Down Seig! Go into the garage and bang on a bag, or go find Stick Dummy, and bang on him for awhile!:shrug:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 1, 2003)

My dad woke me up to tell me, after 4 hours of sleep. Unbelievable.


----------



## Seig (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Down Seig! Go into the garage and bang on a bag, or go find Stick Dummy, and bang on him for awhile!:shrug: *


Did you follow the link?
Why should I damage some one or some thing I like?


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Did you follow the link?
> Why should I damage some one or some thing I like? *



So, you're saying you'd rather beat on me?


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 2, 2003)

.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 2, 2003)

A sad event.


----------



## Seig (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *So, you're saying you'd rather beat on me? *


Keep putting words into my posts that are not there........
I never said I would rather beat on you, I said we should turn Iraq into a launch pad.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 3, 2003)

.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Keep putting words into my posts that are not there........
> I never said I would rather beat on you, I said we should turn Iraq into a launch pad. *



Of course not. Just trying to hold you down, instead of releasing you into the world to create havoc!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 4, 2003)

From http://science.ksc.nasa.gov/shuttle/missions/sts-107/mission-sts-107.html

This is the full specs on the last mission of the Columbia.



> STS-107 (113)
> Columbia (28)
> Pad 39-A (76)
> KSC Landing (62) (Planned)
> ...



Visit the page as there is a ton of links to additional information.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 4, 2003)

From http://science.ksc.nasa.gov/shuttle/resources/orbiters/columbia.html



> Columbia (OV-102)
> Background
> Columbia, the oldest orbiter in the Shuttle fleet, is named after the Boston, Massachusetts based sloop captained by American Robert Gray. On May 11, 1792, Gray and his crew maneuvered the Columbia past the dangerous sandbar at the mouth of a river extending more than 1,000 miles through what is today south-eastern British Columbia, Canada, and the Washington-Oregon border. The river was later named after the ship. Gray also led Columbia and its crew on the first American circumnavigation of the globe, carrying a cargo of otter skins to Canton, China, and then returning to Boston.
> Other sailing ships have further enhanced the luster of the name Columbia. The first U.S. Navy ship to circle the globe bore that title, as did the command module for Apollo 11, the first lunar landing mission.
> ...



There is additional information there on the shuttle program, etc.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 4, 2003)

Crew:
Rick D. Husband (2), Commander 
William C. McCool (1), Pilot 
Michael P. Anderson (2), Payload Commander 
Kalpana Chawla (2), Mission Specialist 
David M. Brown (1), Mission Specialist 
Laurel B. Clark (1), Mission Specialist 
Ilan Ramon (1), (ISA) Payload Specialist 

From : http://science.ksc.nasa.gov/shuttle/missions/sts-107/mission-sts-107.html


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for collecting all this Kaith, especially the bios.

I don't care about the semantics of whether they were "heroes" or not--they meet my definition--they died in the service of their country and science, and for the _very idea_ of space exploration and what it means to people everywhere.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2003)

I did some fast digging.  Nasa has a lot of info out there.

More discussion on other martialarts boards:
http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16915

http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/


----------



## ace (Feb 8, 2003)

:wah:


----------



## redfive (Feb 9, 2003)

The two sonic booms woke me up last saterday. I went out side and looked around and saw nothing. 5 minutes later my boss called and said that he had watched the shuttle go over, but something was not right. It realy sunk in when I realized what the two booms realy were.
  Its still a clear memory of me and all my school friends watching the Challenger take off, during class. 
 What realy struck me latter, is that they did not die alone, 40 miles above. Thousands of people were viewing them and were all with them in spirit as they went over. It was a very abnormal day weather wise, for Texas, this time a year.There was not a cloud in the sky and it was in the mid 70s.  I dont believe that God preplans destiny, but maybe he new that this was going to be the end of one journey and the begining of another.
  Reagardless of thought or meaning the crew was not alone satererday morning, and there mission and many others will continue.


----------

